# You guys got to see this...



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

http://worcester.craigslist.org/bfs/787614840.html

Here's your chance to own a real pressure washing business..
don't let this slip by........


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

:laughing::laughing: Dude had a really big business going on there. Wish I had the money, would buy in a heart beat.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Another toothless ***** going out of business, good riddance. Now he has left a legacy of $99/house wash customers that have to be re-educated as to the true value of pressure washing services.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Do you think he'll sell his client list?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> Do you think he'll sell his client list?


To tell the truth, I really don't think he ever had a client list. :no:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Maybe if you ask Sev if he will throw in the spray cans. You might just have a deal.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

or that someone would want it.
But Brian, are you getting out of pressure washing?

And where has Ken been?


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

3 years old and only150 hrs, by my count that means he worked 50 hrs per year. and at $75 per he made $3750 per year. where do i sign up?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> 3 years old and only150 hrs, by my count that means he worked 50 hrs per year. and at $75 per he made $3750 per year. where do i sign up?


thats good beer money....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow! Spammers must be getting hard up.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Nathan is out of town, and PWG is also - but will on the job later.

This spammer will die shortly.

Slick, are you still around ??

You're the only one tending the store !

EDIT: Thanks to whomever deleted that guy. Methinks PWG got er done, and then got er done


----------

